# City to job applicants: Facebook, MySpace log-ins please



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

""Please list any and all, current personal or business websites, web pages or memberships on any Internet-based chat rooms, social clubs or forums, to include, but not limited to: Facebook, Google, Yahoo, YouTube.com, MySpace, etc." the form reads. But Bozeman isn't simply interested in finding out where to look for potentially embarrassing personal details; the city wants full disclosure, since the form demands *username and password* information for each. City employees will apparently be able to dig through any information applicants have put online, regardless of whether it's accessible to the public."
http://arstechnica.com/web/news/2009/06/city-to-job-applicants-facebook-myspace-log-ins-please.ars

Too much booze man!


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"What's even more incredible, is how the city defends it:

"So, we have positions ranging from fire and police, which require people of high integrity for those positions, all the way down to the lifeguards and the folks that work in city hall here. So we do those types of investigations to make sure the people that we hire have the highest moral character and are a good fit for the City,"

Apparently, having "the highest moral character" doesn't include knowing better than to violate prospective employees' privacy -- and the privacy of people they communicate with via social networks. When the newspaper reporter writing the story asked why the city didn't just create, say, a page on Facebook and ask applicants to "friend" it in order to see their profile, the city attorney seemed surprised that this was even possible, noting that he would explore that option."
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20090618/1444465282.shtml


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

It looks like they stopped requiring usernames and passwords after widespread negative reaction: http://montanasnewsstation.com/Global/story.asp?S=10558291

But what I really want to know is why would anyone choose to live in Montana anyway?


----------

